# My first router project.



## rchavez101 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am new to this site and have only started using the router about a month ago. I have created these rulers for keeping track of your kids height. I had seen some of these rulers online but most of them were painted on and did not include frames for 5x7 pictures. I made one for my wife and since have built 6 more for friends and family. I used carbon paper to copy any words and numbers on to the wood and then free handed the letters and numbers. I use a jig to create the lines on the ruler. The first jig I had to slide the board through the jig to create each line. It would take about 30 minutes to create the lines. I then said there had to be an easier way so I went out and bought guide bushings and created the second jig made out of MDF. It now takes 4 minutes to create the lines and its really accurate and consistent. I also created a jig to cut out the holes for the pictures. The more I make the better they come out. Let me know what you think. Like I said I am new to using the router but really do enjoy it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Robert 
hello and welcome to the forum
Your memory sticks look great the pictures are a nice touch
You have picked up the use of the router quickly


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Robert.

Great idea for the use of the router.

I can see that these rules will be very popular.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very Kewl Robert!!! And welcome to the forum:happy:


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very inventive in figuring out the jigs. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

welcome to the community Robert!!!

What an extraordinary first post. I can see why it is so popular.


----------



## ronheb454 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey they look very cool, nice job.


----------



## rchavez101 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Now everywhere I go I see signs and think I want to make that.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

This is what i love about this forum, as Barb says "Kewl"


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL Pete. A teen habit, I think, when girls wrote notes back n' forth that I never changed.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I love this idea. I'm quite impressed. Great use of router.Simply amazing! Keep it up.


----------



## stout (Nov 1, 2013)

Excellent idea! Very nice job and thanks for sharing!

My wife loves the idea so I'll have to add this to the list for the new house! One for each kid (2) to put in the hall by their door. We've kept a list of heights for them so it will be easy to transfer . . .

Really love the addition of places for pictures!

Andy


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A great first project Robert. Jigs sure do make life easier.


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorta off topic but I think it looks better unstained. Good idea though.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great idea they look terrific.


----------



## mmeis1107 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Awesome Job*

Robert,

I know this is an old post, but stumbled across this a while back and saved it when I had time for the project. Awesome idea and job you did!

I've made a jig myself to tear through making the notches quick, and am in the planning stage of stain and paint for the numbers/notches/lettering.

Did you paint the black notches etc. before or after staining? What kind of stain did you use?

Thanks, hope all is well.

Matt


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job and a great idea!

I am bookmarking this one.

I have one suggestion. Maybe some color coded pegs with holes that run the length of the ruler. As the kid grows, you move the peg for each child or can add new ones. Maybe some birthday pegs that show the child's height at their different birthdays. Maybe paint the picture frames the color that corresponds with the child.

Just thinking out loud.

Thanks for sharing your designs with us!!!! I like it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, very creative may use your idea for my grand childern


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

First project? Holy Hanna! 
I am so gonna steal that!!!


----------

